# Gotcha, Banksy!



## Allegra (Jul 14, 2008)

So the mysterious graffiti talent's identity is finally revealed: BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Paper 'reveals Banksy's identity'

A search on Google image of his graffiti is worthy. Amazing stuff! Anti-war, social satire and pure fun... He'll be a legend in the art history, I bet.


----------



## Talysia (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm not surprised that the media have tried to uncover his identity, though I can understand why he'd want his identity revealed.  His art certainly is eye-catching, though.


----------



## Allegra (Jul 14, 2008)

Indeed! And, a life-size replica of a Guantanamo Bay detainee at Disneyland; a yellow faced Monalisa in Louvre Museum? Fancy the guy never got caught!


----------



## Allegra (Jun 12, 2009)

Wowowow, Banksy's new show - at you taxpayers expense, this time:

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Arts & Culture | Banksy in secret exhibition stunt

BBC - Bristol - In pictures: Banksy's Bristol show

I like this very much, it's very, er, realistic:


----------



## Sephiroth (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't wanna know who he is.  I'd be really sad if his identity was revealed.  It's not relevant.  




It may sound melodramatic, but in this day and age, we need people like Banksy.


----------



## mosaix (Jun 13, 2009)

Allegra said:


> Wowowow, Banksy's new show - at you taxpayers expense, this time:
> 
> BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Arts & Culture | Banksy in secret exhibition stunt
> 
> BBC - Bristol - In pictures: Banksy's Bristol show



We've decided to go and see this in a couple of weeks. Bristol is only just over an hours drive away. 

I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Dozmonic (Jun 13, 2009)

If you're ever out drinking around in Bristol you're bound to see some Banksy art around. Livens the city up a bit ;-)


----------



## Allegra (Jun 13, 2009)

mosaix said:


> We've decided to go and see this in a couple of weeks. Bristol is only just over an hours drive away.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes.


 
Lucky you, mo! Must be fun.


----------



## Allegra (Oct 6, 2018)

Latest prank:

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/06/uk/banksy-art-self-destructs-london-auction-trnd/index.html


----------



## picklematrix (Oct 6, 2018)

I wonder if they got a refund, or just kept the shredded painting


----------



## Harpo (Oct 6, 2018)

Probably the publicity will mean it sells for even more next time. The actual balloon image being one of his standards, it's more about the incident now, and the shredder-frame. Don't be surprised if it gets sold again in the next couple of years for more than two million


----------



## Hugh (Oct 6, 2018)

Allegra said:


> Latest prank:
> 
> https://edition.cnn.com/2018/10/06/uk/banksy-art-self-destructs-london-auction-trnd/index.html



Truly wonderful!


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2018)

And now it seems, some Banksy buyers actually _are _stupid:
This person shredded his £40,000 Banksy print - but it backfired massively


----------



## HareBrain (Oct 11, 2018)

I've been convinced by arguments that the auction house were in on it (it was hung on the wall rather than mounted on a stand; it was sold last so as not to disrupt the other lots; they always examine such valuable lots out of the frame) and the fact that it stopped shredding halfway through, leaving the picture essentially intact, suggests it was meant as a performance stunt and to be part of the work, to "enhance" it rather than destroy it.


----------



## Parson (Oct 11, 2018)

HareBrain said:


> I've been convinced by arguments that the auction house were in on it (it was hung on the wall rather than mounted on a stand; it was sold last so as not to disrupt the other lots; they always examine such valuable lots out of the frame) and the fact that it stopped shredding halfway through, leaving the picture essentially intact, suggests it was meant as a performance stunt and to be part of the work, to "enhance" it rather than destroy it.



I agree. That's the only scenario that makes much sense.


----------



## AlexH (Oct 14, 2018)

And the staff who took it away looked like they knew what they were doing.



Harpo said:


> And now it seems, some Banksy buyers actually _are _stupid:
> This person shredded his £40,000 Banksy print - but it backfired massively


That's got to be a joke too. I can't believe someone would be that stupid.


----------



## Allegra (Oct 18, 2018)




----------

